# Best ways to remove rust



## the_don

As you may have seen, I just bought a 3 month old Langster Chicago.

The previous owner didn't seem to mind leaving it in the rain, and as such a few little bolts and nuts have a little bit of rust on them!!!

Rust is my worst enemy, and like to keep my bikes in perfect new shiny condition.

So what is the best way to clean it off???

Anti rust cream painted on and polished off?

Leave the said bolts in a glass of Coke-Cola overnight? (that's my Nan's method, or was that just trying to scare me into not drinking it???:idea: )


----------



## Ab24029

I would use wd40 and some very fine wet sandpaper or one of those kitchen green scrubs(wet) on nuts and bolts or replace them with titanium hardware.:thumbsup:


----------



## the_don

Well here are a couple of photos of the offending bits


----------



## kermit

I had a similar problem with my bike from chlorine. Took the bike in and my guy used Goo-gone. It worked. Just be careful and don't get it on painted surfaces. I too hate rust.


----------



## the_don

Well, I have to get it registered sometime soon, I guess I have time on sunday to go to the bike shop. 
I'm not in the States, so not sure if we have goo-gone, maybe they have something that can do the same thing though.


----------



## Gregory Taylor

*Simi-Chrome or other similar chrome polish*

Just use a product like Simi-Chrome or other similar chrome polish. If you are persnickity about getting rust in the allen head sockets, put a bit of polish on the end of a Q-tip and swirl it around.


----------



## Dave Hickey

once you get the rust off put a drop of oil inside each of the bolts.. It's a great preventative


----------



## JakeE

A wire wheel or dremel polishing bits will take rust right off.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I use naval jelly. It's commonly available. Dip a Qtip in the can and apply it to the inside & outside of the nut. I like to do one side of the bike at a time. Let it sit for 10-15 min., then wipe it off with a Qtip and/or rag. I make sure it's dry after wiping, then I apply 2 coats of clear fingernail polish of each nut. Works great, & you won't have to worry about it for at least a year.


----------



## JamesDee

I would look into using Rusterizer, this is an organic rust remover and there is a video on Youtube removing the rust.

I used it and have no complaints.


----------



## CleavesF

Rust is a sign of a bike put to good use. Salted spokes and nipples are a sign of perseverance.


----------



## tihsepa

Soak them in some really strong black tea brew. Sounds crazy but it works great. I restore antique watches and thats how I clean off surface rust on polished steel parts.


----------



## JamesDee

The black tea sounds really cool, I never heard of that before.
I will take a look on how that works. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## joelness

every time you wash your bike just use a little WD40 on those surfaces, just be careful of lubed parts i.e. BB and headseat as the WD will dry out the grease also. It's just a more convenient and less messy version of the drop of oil technique offered by Dave Hickey.


----------

